# Homemade cards?



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I wasn't sure where to put this but -

I'd like to make my own Halloween cards this year, but I have no idea how to even start or where to go for ideas? Thanks in advance


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10695&highlight=tarot+cards

Try the above link.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Another idea is to use www.avery.com. If you use their card stock, you will be able to use their free software.
I used these a few times for invitations.
http://www.thefrighteners.com/Party Invitations.htm


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I used the note cards #8315. They came with envelopes.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Microsoft Publisher is another possibility for making cards. If you don't have or don't want to use card stock, you can use it to print on good quality paper, which is then folded to make the card.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks again.


----------

